# pictures of rain scald and ringworm please



## vick (11 January 2009)

My mares itching and she has little scabs and when she itches her hairs coming out, leaving a sore underneath. Just wondered if anyone had any pics i could compare it with please.


----------



## Battyoldbint (11 January 2009)

do a google search you can find pics


----------



## vick (11 January 2009)

Thanks ive had a wee look already, but not much on there


----------



## Battyoldbint (11 January 2009)

Symptoms of rain scald   Top 
Small areas of hair loss, with small scabs of matted hair, which when pulled, leave moist pink to grey holes or craters of pus material in the skin.
The lesions are distributed in areas that continuously get wet and drain poorly, such as along the backline and croup area where the skin becomes soft and less resistant to the invasion of the organism.
Contact with wet, abrasive grass (muzzle, lower legs) also lacerates the skin and allows infection to establish
In racehorses, training on cinder tracks during wet weather causes abrasion and pitting with infection to the front of the hind cannons. They are not usually itchy, but feel warm and are sore when the skin is pressed or the scab is picked or rubbed off. Areas of white skin appear more susceptible.


----------



## vick (11 January 2009)

She's currently wearing a rug, and has three patches one on her side near the girth area, one on her flank and one under her belly. As soon as i take her rug off she starts biting/itching. thanks for info


----------



## dotty1 (11 January 2009)

If you look at my recent posts you will see I have a mare with exactly the same condition.  I have tried medicated washes etc and she is still breaking out in new patches.  She is off to the vets this week as she has developed another problem and I want them to look at her skin.

She goes mad as soon as you take her rug off biting her sides and if you itch/touch her she is so happy, her top lip goes up and her eyes glaze over.  This is the second winter its happened.
Here is a fuzzy pic of one side that has stopped scabbing and is just bald.  It looks wet as I put some anti itch cream on it and its rather greasy.  This is on her back so she can't actually reach it to itch


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 January 2009)

I had a chestnut mare very prone to it started after a turnout rug leaked. She didnt itch fortunatly but it could get very sore. It was difficult to treat, but the best way was to wash her in Hibiscrub leave it one for 5 mins and wash off every 3 days. Not very helpful in this weather. Aso used to give her global herbs mud fever additive, and brush her very gently everyday to loosen the scabs, it could become very sore at times.


----------



## Jingleballs (11 January 2009)

Vet told me when I had him out to C that ring worm was a infection and it damaged the hair follicle and therefore the hair would snap wheras with rain scald its a bacterial infection and the hair will come out at the root.

Hope thats of some help.


----------



## christine48 (11 January 2009)

mine has had itchy scabby lumps. We thought it was a sweat rash so took some of his rugs off, hibiscrubbed them put dermoline, aloe vera etc etc on. Eventually treated it as ringworm which cleared it up although test came back from lab as negative for ringworm ( though my sister now has ringworm). Bit of a mystery though.


----------



## vick (12 January 2009)

Thanks everso peeps, you are soooo helpful...


----------



## vick (13 January 2009)

Had the vet out today and he seems to think we have lice... nice!


----------

